# Jack Dempsey 55 gallon?



## Squege56 (Apr 19, 2011)

Can you put a jack dempsey in a 55 gallon and if so could you put anything else in with it.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *Squege56*,

You can put a JD in a 55 gallon tank. Once full grown, in my opinion there is not much more room for other cichlids. They would have to be smaller growing cichlids such as convicts or rainbow cichlids. You can however have other non-cichlids in the tank with him; specifically, catfish, giant danios, tiger barbs or larger growing tetras.

Another option would be to try and form a pair of JDs to live in you 55 gallon. To do this I would start with approx 5 juvniel JDs. Try to get one male and 4 females. Let them grow up together in your 55 gallon tank. Once a pair forms remove the other JDs. If you do not want fry, most catfish should mnake quick work of the eggs/fry at night.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

^+1

A 55 if a good tank for a JD. The question is what you else you would want to do with the JD. As stated a pair could work as JD's are not really known for being to abusive to their mates. But some would say that a 75 was a minimum size for a pair. But as I said, a JD would work great in a 55 but it would limit what else you could do.

IMO if you are wanting more then just a single JD then I would try the pair.

What else are you interested in?

-Cage


----------



## Polarbear69 (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm currently looking for a nice 75-125 gallon tank. I would not go less than 75 for a pair of Jack Dempseys but previously utilzed a 90 gallon tank with two JD's, 4 convicts & 2 salvinis and they got along pretty well. I purchased all the fish when they were babies which is good as they are not rivals when young. But finding right sex when they are young for breeding is hard to gauge.


----------

